# Rolls Royce develops propulsion system for flying taxi



## Biskit (Jul 15, 2018)

Rolls Royce to develop flying taxi


----------



## Parson (Jul 16, 2018)

That is really cool!


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 16, 2018)

It's a little sad that it still has to generate the electricity for the props from an internal gas turbine. Unfortunately batteries are still just too heavy for any useful amount of power to be carried.

However the use of electric motors does remove an awful lot of mechanics making the whole affair much lighter.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm still waiting for British Rail to deliver on the UFO they patented in the 1970's:
BBC NEWS | UK | British Rail flying saucer plan


----------

